# 4x4 x4 BLD (r2 edges) questions



## rubiksarlen (May 15, 2011)

hey guys, i have a few questions concerning 4x4x4 BLD (r2 edges):

1. How many target's are there to shoot to? It should be 48 i think including bufffer, but why are there only 24 algs here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHx00ab2bp4 (if u have a full list of algs for r2 edges, pls share with me )

2. When do I the parity fix? (can't understand what daniel's sayin)


----------



## DavidWoner (May 15, 2011)

Wings do not have orientation, so there is only 24 targets.


----------



## Julian (May 15, 2011)

1. Like Woner said, there are only 24 edge targets, because wings do not have orientation. If the Daniel you referred to is Daniel Sheppard, then he covered this in his video.

2. After solving all the other wings.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 15, 2011)

julian: don't u mean if there is an odd number of edges to shoot to? if i follow your answer, won't that mean there would be parity everytime after solving the dedges? thnx anyway


----------



## Marcell (May 15, 2011)

That's right, you have parity IF you have an odd number of wings to shoot to.
And IF you have parity, you solve it WHEN you get to the point of having solved all the other wings.


----------

